# What type of snowboarder are you?



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay, so I've learned throughout my snowboarding days, that there are 3 types of "snowboarders". 1. The snowboarders who love the sport, doing and watching it. 2. The ones who love to do it, but don't really follow along with particular people or sporting events. 3. The people who only watch snowboarding events and think they're really knowledgeable about the sport (which they usually are, but ask them to do a simple 50/50 on a box and they fall on their face!)
Anyway, so which type of snowboarder are you? If you're the third, I'm not trying to be mean!


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm a bad motherfucker with a wallet that matches.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First post and this is it. There's two types of people snowboarders and people that snowboard. That's it, that's all!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

ListenUp should read up. This is the "Boards" forum.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this seems the perfect moment to come out to you guys: i've never actually snowboarded, i've just seen some vids and learned to ctrl c/v with one hand


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

CassMT said:


> this seems the perfect moment to come out to you guys: i've never actually snowboarded, i've just seen some vids and learned to ctrl c/v with one hand


Well if newbies actually used the Search function before they started a new thread, you wouldn't have to copy&paste so much. 

but I am a little worried that you are one handed typing with us now that the yoga pants pics are banned.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CassMT said:


> this seems the perfect moment to come out to you guys: i've never actually snowboarded, i've just seen some vids and learned to ctrl c/v with one hand


Fuck off, spammer skier. :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i don't even ski either, i type all this from a windowless cinderblock apartment in Cuba


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Question has caused deep thought, my worry is in giving the wrong answer I would be banned from this forum. I choose not to answer… :dunno:
I'm not trying to be mean! :RantExplode:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This smells a bit like CDSnow...



BurtonAvenger said:


> First post and this is it. There's two types of people snowboarders and people that snowboard. That's it, that's all!


I think you might have forgotten those who don't snowboard. 



CassMT said:


> this seems the perfect moment to come out to you guys: i've never actually snowboarded, i've just seen some vids and learned to ctrl c/v with one hand


That's all right Cass, we love you just the way you are.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> this seems the perfect moment to come out to you guys: i've never actually snowboarded, i've just seen some vids and learned to ctrl c/v with one hand


Well go out and try your hand at snowboarding. It only takes like 3 days of consecutive snowboarding to hold your own! I've been snowboarding for about 5 years and I love doing it, watching it, and talking about it! Don't wait until next season, man, go out and shred! So you've seen some videos, who's your favorite pro snowboarder?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^
I disagree until he has learned to ctrl c/v with both hands snowboarding can be put on pause.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Huh... type??

I'm unique, brah


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> ^^^^
> I disagree until he has learned to ctrl c/v with both hands snowboarding can be put on pause.


Agreed. If he breaks his ctrl c/v wrist on the bunny slope and can't use the other one then how the hell is he going to be able to regurgitate shitty info


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure ctrl c/v ing doesn't exist...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ListenUp said:


> What is ctrl c/v on a snowboard? And yes... I'm aware I probably sound like an idiot


Can't give out that info until you have 100 post on this forum. :thumbsup: Then PM me….:tongue4:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

ListenUp said:


> And yes... I'm aware I probably sound like an idiot


Being aware you have a problem is the first step. Good for you. :icon_scratch:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i didn't image that would warrant any response, LOL

just messin around ListenUp, i have ridden a couple times

and ctrl c/v def exists, and i really can do it onehanded . fast


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

CassMT said:


> and ctrl c/v def exists, and i really can do it onehanded . fast


That's not hard. I call it "copy pasta" BTW


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

One hand C/V other hand









Notice my veteran member use of C/V right there /\


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

in my other hand is a Shake-Weight, and i switch from time to time...


----------



## flysolo. (Feb 1, 2014)

I like to use the whole mountain, and just ride around, pop ollies off side lips and just enjoy the ride. I don't like going straight down, even on green runs because I don't think snowboarding is about going straight down but more about maneuver, using the whole mountain, different types of terrain and enjoying nature's features.

I have a friend that I recently went with for the first time and he told me he can nearly go straight down in a black run. And when we went to a black run, he sort of did, but his body position was awful and he looked hella unstable and was painful to watch. But in his mind, he thinks he's really good. I wanted to tell him that he needs to rework his turns and body position from scratch but-hey if he's enjoying the way he's riding, why would I step in and tell him that.

I think everybody has different expectations and bars for being "Good." What I saw was very unstable and horrible body position. I just don't want to be the guy looking like that thinking that I'm a good rider.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

crap I can only do 1-handy with my left....where do I learn how to do it switch...wut are your angles?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> in my other hand is a Shake-Weight, and i switch from time to time...


....r-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ght!  A "Shake Weight!" ....while "_typing_" one handed! Sure!  :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> crap I can only do 1-handy with my left....where do I learn how to do it switch...wut are your angles?


pretty much strait vertical, when i'm getting aggressive i'll go 5-10* to the side


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Big reason to switch is pain, never want to repeat that first season,, brutal just brutal


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Well if we are being honest, I just joined this forum to meet women.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Well if we are being honest, I just joined this forum to meet women.


is that why your name is bigfoot? lol


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

the pathetic type of snowboarder


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

marie4214 said:


> is that why your name is bigfoot? lol


She wants some, seems like his goal in joining the forum has paid off.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

OU812 said:


> She wants some, seems like his goal in joining the forum has paid off.


 funny the reason I joined was to get advice on what buy for a board..


----------



## benhoerle (Dec 13, 2013)

a cross between 1 and 3. I can do double blacks kinda well and I can do some box tricks but with a legit jump on rail, i shit myself and can only do a 5050


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

A total noob, who still loves it and wants to get better.

So definitely 1, and I guess a little bit of 3?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

marie4214 said:


> funny the reason I joined was to get advice on what buy for a board..


You're a chic, of course it'll be the one which has the colours you like


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

1 and it sucks.

It sucks that my main (non-family) passion in life is something I can barely get to do for more than a week or so a year 

I go so infrequently why the heck do I buy decent gear?!!


----------

